# Great Plains "Kiowa" for sale ***SOLD***



## pfharris1965 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Bow traded to fishingsinclair...fine young man to do business with...*

Please pardon me if I mispeak as I honestly am not a traditional shooter so I may get terms and such incorrect, but I have a one piece Great Plains "Kiowa" recurve bow for sale. #2039-1993, 55# @ 28", 60" AMO, right handed. It is in real good shape (no stress cracks or delam or limb separation, etc) and has been kept properly, unstrung when not in use and laid flat on a shelf in a climate controlled environment.

I bought it several years back and just never developed an interest in traditional shooting (mainly because I just never made the time).

I bought it from Lyn Harelson (sp?) out of Alabama he is a great bowyer and makes some fine bows and had this one that he had taken on trade. I am asking $225 and will consider reasonable offers. I am in Suwanee and you can come and get it. I also hunt in Talbot County and can bring it with me if you happen to be in that area of the state.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Traditional Bowyer (Jan 8, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 8, 2008)

*...*



fishingsinclair said:


> pm sent


 
PM returned...bow sold pending transaction...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 20, 2008)

*...*

Fishingsinclair, it was a pleasure to meet you and your Dad today.

Be sure to post up a pic of your first kill with the bow...as for getting set up right...a lot of these fellows here can help out...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't see this before.  Nice Bow.


----------



## Traditional Bowyer (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice Doin Business With You.


----------

